# Mauspad erforderlich/empfehlenwert?



## huntertech (15. Dezember 2009)

Zuerst war die Roccat Kone mein Favourite, da konnte ich dann das relativ neue Mauspad von Roccat "Granular Black/Blue" einfach als passend bezeichnen.

Jetzt habe ich aber den Test der Smog Mouse von Ozone gelesen und finde die irgendwie ansprechender. Jetzt würde als Herstellereigenes Mauspad ja eigentlich nur das "ground level" in Betracht kommen (ist ja das Einzige).

Jetzt meine Frage: Braucht man sowas überhaupt? Ich habe einen relativ kleinen Schreibtisch (da bleiben noch ca. 25x50cm fürs Pad) und habe jetzt die Frage, ob man ein Mauspad überhaupt braucht. 

Mein Schreibtisch besteht aus einer Arbeitsplatte (vermute mal hitzebeständiger Kunststoff) und komme mit einer "Otto-normal-Maus", also einer ganz normalen grauen, optischen Maus gut aus. Kann sich das bei einer anderen Maus anders verhalten? Und macht eine Gaming-Maus ohne Mauspad überhaupt Sinn?


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## henmar (15. Dezember 2009)

ich benutze meine g5 jetzt auch schon seit einem halben jahr ohne mauspad, jedoch habe ich mir vor kurzem das razer goliath control pad für ca 10€ bestellt, da an den gleitern meiner g5 immer sehr viel staub ist. aber als erforderlich würde ich ein mauspad aber nicht sehen und ich denke unterschiede wirst du auch nicht allzugroße zu erwarten haben, wenn du zusätzlich ein mauspad kaufst.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde ein Stoffpad für die Ozone nehmen da die Keramikgleiter hat die auf einer harten Oberfläche eine ganze ecke lauter sind.


----------



## huntertech (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Lautstärke ist relativ egal (werde das Roccat Kave einsetzen, da kommt so schnell bei Action Spielen, die natürlich dementsprechend laut sind, nichts durch), es geht mir eigentlich um die Gleiteigenschaften.


----------



## MoOdyOne (15. Dezember 2009)

ich hab die roccat taito, mit einer logitech mx518. bei amazon für 15€ sehr sehr gutes Stoffpad muss ich sagen. Zocke ja ESL COD4 und man kann auf jeden fall besser Zielen etc. Und auch genauer alles Bewegen. Also naja wer nicht spielt brauch sowas nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du ein Kunststoffpad nimmst bei der Maus, dann kannst das nach 3 Monaten wegschmeissen. Keramik ist halt härter als Kunststoff. Und die Keramikgleiter sind selbst auf Stoffpads schnell. Hab selber die Nova Slider im Regal. Die hab ich auf Stoffpads gespielt. Durch die Keramikglides ist so eine Maus selbst auf Stoff schneller. Das gleiche hast auch bei der Oberfläche von einem Schreibtisch. Die Mausfüße nutzen sich nicht ab. Aber der Tisch.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

kann ein gutes empfehlen , 
nämlich einfach  den Tisch nehmen ,
(das mache ich seit Jahrzehnten so)
eine vernünftige  Maus funktioniert auf jedem Tisch "so lange der nicht 
weiß ist und eine dunkle Oberfläche hat"
und da rutsch dann auch nix mehr weg.
mein Tisch ist sogar Holz funktioniert, 
darauf funktionieren  sämtliche Mäuse selbst die Uralte Microsoft  Opti aus dem Jahr 2000


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich finde es zockt sich bescheiden auf holzuntergrund, zu hart und einfach zu ungenau, ich hab seit drei jahren ein mousepad von der gc was wohl sehr besonders sein soll (nova winner II) ka was das für eins ist aber es ist echt genial und finde ohne mousepad ist es ziemlich bescheiden


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

kann ich nicht bestätigen , ich zocken u.a auch hin und wieder mit der Maus und die Steuerung ist sehr genau mx518 z.b

Wenn es ein heller Tisch ist würde ich mir so ein Pad lieber selber anfertigen, .

was sich auch sehr gut dafür eignet eine  etwas festere Schreibtisch Unterlage .jedenfalls passieren damit nicht solche Sachen das sich nach einer weile die Oberfläche ablöst oder diese zu weich für die Maus ist


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

nun ich find es ungenau, merkt man schon beim snipern wo eine kleine bewegung zählt und da ist es ohne mauspad nicht so genau.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

dann taugt deine Maus nichts oder du kannst damit nicht umgehen, 
ich jann hier also auf dem Tisch ohne Probleme mit der Maus auch Zeichnungen anfertigen, nur ist eine Maus für so was nicht so geeignet .


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

boah kannst du nicht einfach mal andere erfahrungen zulassen, es gibt auch noch andere menschen neben dir, kruzefix nochmanei ey.
ne logitech cordless click plus ist eine sehr gute maus, wow zeichnungen toller vergleich mit egoshootern


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

würde eher sagen "kannst du nicht andere Meinungen  zu lassen " ?
wenn das mit den Pads besser wäre würde ich das hier auch benutzten, 
du kannst dich darauf verlassen, das die Maus Steuerung für mich schon sehr  wichtig ist das diese präzise abtastet !


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn du mit dem tisch gut klar kommst, wieso nicht? mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, ob ich mein mauspad oder den tisch benutze, da ich im moment kaum zocke.

der einzigste nachteil vom tisch, den ich bermerkt habe. irgendwie kommen bei mir dann immer kleinere "körnchen" bzw. schmutz unter die maus. man merkt, dann richtig wie es schleift.

die lautstärke war ein bischen intensiver, aber dies war zu verkraften. vom platz her würde es mir ohne pad aber auch besser passen, aber es liegt trotzdem hier. habe eine everglide titan, seid ca. 3-4 jahren. habe aber nach ca. 2 jahre mal ein neues gekauft, weil das andere ziemlich verdreckt aussah bzw. nicht mehr sooo gut glitt. habe es einem freund für 5€ gegeben aber er war super zufrieden (neu 16€ mittlerweile)! hatte für das erste mindestens 25€ bezahlt, da war auch noch so eine schicke, blech dose dabei, wie oft bei den jack daniels flaschen. mittlerweile wird es aber ohne geliefert, aber dafür ist es auch billiger geworden.

wie ich gerade bei Geizhals.at sehe, ist es nur noch in der "monstermat" ausführung lieferbar und die ist wirklich verdammt monster. ein riesen teil, dass kannst du dir mit deinen maßen in der mitte durschneiden und bist für die nächsten paar jahre bedient. es gab wirklich leute, die es in zwei geteilt haben. ist eigentlich auch keine schlechte idee. ich besitze die "gaming mat" aber die kostet im moment genau so wie viel die monster mat, wahrscheinlich weil meine ausführung nicht mehr lieferbar ist.

1pad für 8€, da kann man nix sagen. ich wollte nie wieder ein anderes mauspad, als ich es das erste mal hatte. super teil, wirklich. habe damit recht erfolgreich css gezockt^^naja

 reviews:
XSReviews.co.uk
bit-tech.net


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

komisch das viele dann sagen n mauspad ist besser, und richtig es schleift und es ist nicht gut für die maus bzw. für denn schreibtisch, ich würde niemals ohne mauspad arbeiten


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

sind nur die kleinen Abstands Gummis die mit der Zeit zusetzten mit Staub die schnell wieder sauber gemacht . ich habe jetzt grade eine billig Maus dran, die bei PC mit bei war, die tastet gut und präzise vom Tisch ab. 
lass doch die Maus schleifen das macht der doch nix 
das klicken der Tasten und das Scroll Rad  ist lauter,
Abnutzungen der kleinen Gummi Dinger unten hatte uch auch noch nicht,
meine älteste ist von 2000 eine Microsoft Opti Maus


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

na mahlzeit am besten lass ich se noch verdrecken und zusiffen und wunder mich dann warum ich nimmer treff, alles klar


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

ach göttchen das macht doch der Maus nix,
ist doch nicht aus zucker ,
hauptsache der Sensor bleibt frei und wenn man nicht so faul ist
unjd ab und zu auch mal den Tisch sauber macht, bleibt auch die Maus unten Staub frei .


----------



## Filico (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ohne Pad geht bei mir auch nichts. Schon allein deshalb, weils den Untergrund schont. Ist einfach besser.

Und wenn ich schon ne Maus für 50 Öcken hole, dann gönn ich mir auch ein Pad. Soviel muss sein.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

ja aber genau der bleibt eben nicht frei, zufällig hab ich zwei kater wodurch ab und an mal harre aufm schreibtisch landen und die maus unten setzt sich zu.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

was man natürlich bei der Tisch Aktion auf keinem fall machen sollte da wo die Maus ist seine Tasse Kaffee noch platzieren  , 
der Kaffee stehe  eh  immer auf der linken Seite und andere sachen auch 
daher brauch mir da keine sorgen machen,
app bei mir würde das mit einem Pad eh zum Chaos führen , 
hier 3 PCs und nur einen Tisch und drei Mäuse auf dem Tisch  .
eine Maus mit der man 3 PCs steuern kann gibt  es noch nicht .
OT ich mach es  manch ma so das ich 2 PCs gleichzeitig benutzte 
also linke Hand eine Maus ;  rechte andere Maus für dem 2PC wenn ich
was installieren , weil das so schneller geht , das dann mit zwei Pads 
noch, oh gott oh gott


----------



## huntertech (16. Dezember 2009)

Aha 

Also kann ich mir merken, dass die Keramikfüßchen besser ein Stoffpad haben wollen 

Muss demnächst eh nochmal nach Saturn und da die ganzen Mäuse auch ma in die Hand nehmen. Hatte bis jetzt nur mal nach der Kone geguckt, die ist jetzt zum Vergleich auch nicht mehr da gewesen 

Was gibts n noch für Fuß-Arten und welche Pads sollte man da nehmen?


----------



## feivel (16. Dezember 2009)

ich empfehle dir ein stoffpad,..handgelenkschonender....

tisch?

joar..bei ner billigen maus wärs mir auch wurst...aber ich benutze meine maus im dauereinsatz auf dem stoffpad seit 3 jahren mit den originalen mausglides und das hat seinen grund....


----------



## Apfelmist (16. Dezember 2009)

Du musst mal das Revoltec Fightmat PRO2 ausprobieren. Das gleitet leise und schnell.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Dezember 2009)

Was für Fußarten es noch gibt? Hauptsächlich Teflon/Kunststoff-Mischungen mit verschieden hohen anteilen Teflon. Keramik ist bei Mäusen noch relativ selten. Aber bei meiner Slider sind die Teile auch drunter. Die gehen am besten auf einem guten Stoffpad.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

die taugen alle nichts und  kosten nur Geld,
wie ich schon sagte, was sich hervorragend eignet sind Büro Schreibtisch unterlagen , da nimmt  man am besten was einfarbiges dunkles  mit glatter Oberfläche ist besser für Opti Mäuse geeignet ,die sind dünn strapazierfähig und wenn einem das zu groß ist kann sich das mit der Schere passend zu recht schneiden, man kann auch eine Fußboden Linoleum Fließe nehmen  sich diese passend zu recht schneiden, geht auch sehr gut.
dabei darauf achten dass das Material nicht zu fest ist, die kommt man so gar kostenlos im Baumarkt als Muster geschenkt , kostet also nix .


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mauspads taugen schon was wenn man spielt. Bessere Gleiteigenschaften und die abtastung ist dank der Oberfläche besser. Mein QcK Heavy ist drei Jahre alt und immernoch wie neu. Ab und an mal waschen kann aber bei den meisten Pads nicht schaden.


----------



## huntertech (16. Dezember 2009)

Achso 

Also ein Stoff-Pad aussuchen  Welche sind denn besonders zu empfehlen? Und sind die Herstellereigenen (also passend zur Maus) auch immer optimal ür die eigene Maus?


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Dezember 2009)

Empfehlen kann man die QcK´s von SteelSeries. Auch die CT oder die UC Reihe von QPAD ist gut. Man muss nicht unbedingt das Pad kaufen was der Maushersteller auf den Markt bringt. SteelSeries und QPAD stellen schon lange gute Stoffpads her die eine gute Qualität besitzen und auch nicht zu teuer sind.


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Dezember 2009)

Aus Erfahrung würde ich eine Kunststoff-Unterlage empfehlen. Ich nutze seit Jahren das Revoltec Lightpad und bin absolut zufrieden - auch wenn langsam mal ein neues in Frage kommt.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Dezember 2009)

Kunstoffpads und die Mausfüße der Ozone Smog sind ne fiese Kombi. Ganz einfach deswegen weil die Keramikfüße härter sind als das Plastik und das Pad schneller platt ist als mit Teflongleitern.


----------



## huntertech (17. Dezember 2009)

Also Stoff-Pads werde ich dann auf jeden Fall einsetzen 

Also bis jetzt habe ich an empfehlungen:

Revoltec Fightmat PRO2
die QcK´s von SteelSeries. 
CT oder die UC Reihe von QPAD

Also aus den Herstellerseiten habe ich folgendes rausbekommen:

Von Revoltec gibts nur noch die "Fight Mat" und die "Fight Mat Advanced" Davon bleibt die Erste, da die Zweite aus Kunstoff ist.

Von Steelseries die QCk-Series gibts noch.

Von QPAD die Produkte gibts auch noch, aber welches ist jetzt das Beste?


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Dezember 2009)

Bei den QcK´s gibts nur unterschiede bei der dicke der Pads und der größe. Bei den QPAD Pads ist das halt geschmackssache. Ich selber hab ein UC Large hier und das ist ein wirklich gutes Pad. Vom CT hört man auch nur gutes. Dazu kann ich aber leider nichts sagen da ich davon keins hier habe.


----------



## henmar (17. Dezember 2009)

ich habe heute mal mein neues razer goliath control edition pad ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, dass das ein sehr gutes mauspad ist und für nicht einmal 10€ für die omega variante auch noch echt billig. das pad ist auch aus stoff, aber die maus gleitet trotzdem leicht genug auf dem pad, sogar leichter als auf meinem schreibtisch. hab heute gleich mal eine stunde cod damit gezockt und ich hatte das gefühl, dass die steuerung mit der maus noch etwas genauer war. also ich würde dir das pad wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Dezember 2009)

Einmal das QcK. Ist das kleine von denen.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » SteelSeries Pads » SteelSeries Mouse Pad QcK

Einmal das QPAD UC.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » QPad Gamer Pads » QPAD UC medium 3mm - black

Sind beide sehr gute Pads von Firmen die jahrelange Erfahrungen in der Produzktion haben.


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würde Revoltec's Fightmap empfehlen.
Die QcK's sollen teilweise grausame Oberflächen haben.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Dezember 2009)

Die QcK´s und grausame Oberflächen? Hast von denen schonmal eins gehabt? Ich hab da 3 Stück von und die Oberflächen sind bei allen perfekt.


----------



## huntertech (17. Dezember 2009)

Also von den Abmessungen her wäre das SteelSeries Mouse Pad QcK was für mich denke ich


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Dezember 2009)

Das ist das kleine von denen. Hat aber die gleiche Oberfläche wie die anderen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Dezember 2009)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die QcK´s und grausame Oberflächen? Hast von denen schonmal eins gehabt? Ich hab da 3 Stück von und die Oberflächen sind bei allen perfekt.


Also ich habe in einigen Newegg Reviews lesen müssen dass die Oberflächen sehr schwergängig sind. Selber testen konnte ich sie nicht, aber ich denke mal auch, dass es eine subjektive Empfindung ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Dezember 2009)

Naja. Was andere schreiben. Stoffpads sind allerdings weit mehr verbreitet als Kunststoffpads. Alleine weil auf einem Stoffpad die Kontrolle über die Maus besser ist als auf Hartpads. Dazu kommt das Stoffpads haltbarer sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich benutze seit ca. einem halben Jahr eine Roccat Kone, und seit dem auch ein Roccat Taito Mauspad. Vorher hatte ich eine billige OEM Maus. Ich muss sagen, seit ich das Taito + die Kone habe, fällt mir sowohl das Spielen als auch das Arbeiten leicht. Wenn ich nun aber das Taito weglasse, fällt mir das Arbeiten wieder schwerer, auch das Spielen. Ich würde keine Gaming Maus ohne passendes Mauspad benutzen.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Dezember 2009)

Von der gleichen Firma muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Aber man sollte doch schon ein Mauspad benutzen da einmal die Maus darauf besser gleitet und man auch mehr kontrolle über die Maus hat. Die ich gepostet habe sind gute Pads und auch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Dezember 2009)

Nun, es muss auch nicht unbedingt das passende sein. Man kann auch die Kone mit dem Mauspad eines anderen Herstellers benutzen. So ists ja nicht.


----------

